# Moving back to the states (UK to US)



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi there,

Me and my american wife successfully obtained a UK fiance visa in September 2014, married November 2014 and now on her spouse visa. We're currently residing in Jersey, Channel Islands (my hometown... if it can be called a hometown haha).

Understandbly she's missing home, so I was wondering if there's any options for returning to the states? We haven't made plans this is just a query to know what our options may be (understanding that things may change in the future).


We're able to live with her family in South Carolina, her dad makes atleast $40k+ but I'm not sure if that's a viable option.
I have a foundation degree in IT & Business and 3 years work experience, again not sure if that contributes to our case.
Her mum and dad exclusively live in a 3 bedroom house, which we would be allowed to live in.

Would there be any avenues available that I could pursue in order to obtain a visa to stay with my wife in the states?

Thank you very much,
Jon


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You just do the reverse of the UK spouse visa.

SHE sponsors you for a US spouse visa. There are financial requirements etc just like the UK (but not so onerous) or you can use a third party sponsor. Sounds like your inlaws might fit the bill.

Start here:

Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen | USCIS


Remember that if you move to the US for any length of time before she gets UK naturalisation, if you want to return to the UK then you start all over again for a UK spouse visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all! 

Sorry to restart the thread again and thank you so much both to Crawford and Davis1 for your assistance.

I just have two more questions:

As my wife is living with me in the UK, she has no assets in the United States (No job, funds or accomodation) as stated before my Father-in-law can support the both of us no problem, so what forms will they need to fill out to be my Affidavit of Support?

Will only my Father in law have to fill out I-864?

Also am I correct in that those documents will be provided in the second stage, having the interview at the United States embassy in London?

Thank you so much!
Jon


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, it's second stage. When you get the letter from the National Visa Center (after "stage 1") it'll spell all that out for you. Just keep that father-in-law on "standby."


----------

